# Lay/Down



## Joshymate99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys getting my pup in around 2 weeks. I don't have any worries about teaching my GSD most things, except for down, or to lay down. I taught my sister's Jack Russel to shake with both hands, to sit, to drop (items) etc, but nobody ever taught it to lay down. I an unsure on a good way to do this.

Anybody have an effective method? Having him sit will be fine, but how do I teach him to drop down again?

Thanks.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

to teach down from a sit: have a treat in your hand, start at his nose letting him smell it. I put the treat between my thumb and flat hand so I have a flat hand with palm facing down, this will become your hand signal. start at his nose and slowly push your hand to the floor, this should cause him to lay down, as soon as his elbows hit the ground mark it either with a verbal "yes" or a clicker (personally I like the clicker better because the sound is more constistant, but I use both a verbal and the clicker because sometimes I don't always have my clicker with me). if he seems confused break it down click and reward for him looking down, click and reward for his head moving down, click and reward for him moving a foot out, etc etc etc. when he understands what you want start adding a verbal command ( I like one worded commands easier to say and I can make them more commanding). tell him down then lure him down click/mark and treat when elbows hit floor, eventually you'll be able to fade out the luring and just tell him 'down' with the hand signal and he'll do it.

down from a stand: same concept as above

good luck!!! 

after my dog understood down I just showed him a flat hand with palm facing down without moving it and he downed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I strongly STRONGLY recommend getting into a puppy class. Puppy classes are great for socialization, teaching your pup to listen and pay attention to you in distracting situations, and learning new training techniques that might have evolved and gotten better since the last time you trained a dog.  Every time I take a class I find that the dog learns so much more than I could have taught him on my own, and I learn even more than he did!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

DCluver33 said:


> to teach down from a sit: have a treat in your hand, start at his nose letting him smell it. I put the treat between my thumb and flat hand so I have a flat hand with palm facing down, this will become your hand signal. start at his nose and slowly push your hand to the floor, this should cause him to lay down, as soon as his elbows hit the ground mark it either with a verbal "yes" or a clicker (personally I like the clicker better because the sound is more constistant, but I use both a verbal and the clicker because sometimes I don't always have my clicker with me). if he seems confused break it down click and reward for him looking down, click and reward for his head moving down, click and reward for him moving a foot out, etc etc etc. when he understands what you want start adding a verbal command ( I like one worded commands easier to say and I can make them more commanding). tell him down then lure him down click/mark and treat when elbows hit floor, eventually you'll be able to fade out the luring and just tell him 'down' with the hand signal and he'll do it.
> 
> down from a stand: same concept as above
> 
> ...


Just ran across this thread again. I never said it but I've always used this method since seeing you post it here. It works wonders.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

since this was brought up, if you plan to compete with the dog in obedience, most will suggest that you not train a dog to "down" from a sit


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

The way I did it - which is likely not the "right" way - was I showed her I had treats... then I had her stay and I lifted her front legs slightly and laid her down on her belly as I said "down" and gave her a treat. It took 3 times and she got it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dependent on the music being played in the house...the dog can really get down and stay down...if Atomic Dog by George Clinton P Funk is playing...the dog owns the floor.

SuperG


----------

